# relé de estado solido



## aresk0re (Abr 23, 2015)

Hola tengo una pregunta acerca de las especificaciones de un ssr


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 23, 2015)

Ah                           !


----------



## aresk0re (Abr 23, 2015)

Ok ok cuento con uno del modelo kyotto en especifico el kg1005D mi duda es como saber el máximo voltaje pico que soporta su salida, ya que será usado para el control de una solenoide


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 23, 2015)

5 segundos de Google :

http://www.google.com.ar/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&frm=1&source=web&cd=9&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0CFgQFjAI&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.phidgets.com%2Fdocumentation%2FPhidgets%2F3957_0_Datasheet.pdf&ei=eBA5Vfi6CcLZsATvrYGYBg&usg=AFQjCNFVwfDHrgjArNoA68WlQg07o4cjYw&bvm=bv.91427555,d.cGU


5-120VDC 5A


----------



## aresk0re (Abr 23, 2015)

Gracias, la hoja de datos ya la tengo, mi detalle es que no se que dato se refiera a la información que necesito, porque yo conozco que pike voltage es voltaje pico pero en la hoja de datos solo me menciona la corriente pico, me podrías ayudar con ese dato?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 23, 2015)

El voltaje pico al desconectar el relé será inverso-negativo, y según se ve en el "EQUIVALENT CIRCUIT" del datasheet tiene un díodo de protección , podés agregarle otro y una red Snubber


----------



## aresk0re (Abr 23, 2015)

Si, eso tambien lo observe pero se supone que los diodos tienen un máximo voltaje inverso que pueden soportar, no es asi?



Ok, mira para la bobina estoy pensando en usar un flyback diode con una resistencia en paralelo, con esta protección es suficiente para proteger el ser?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 23, 2015)

Si , pero se supone que para algo está puesto 

Podés agregarle otro díodo ultra fast de unos 1000 V 5 A en anti-paralelo con el solenoide y 10 Ohms 3 Watts en serie con 100 nF 1000V , en paralelo con la salida del relé.

https://www.google.com.ar/search?q=red+snubber+para+rele&biw=1024&bih=628&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ei=XxI5VZyREKHHsQS13IHQAg&ved=0CAYQ_AUoAQ#tbm=isch&q=red+snubber+para+rel%C3%A9


----------



## aresk0re (Abr 23, 2015)

Este el circuito que planeo usar, no con esos diodos pero si podria ser el mur460, crees que esa es proteccion suficiente para el switch?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 23, 2015)

Yo no  pondria esa resistencia de 1k.

No me gustan los 1N4148 , para un relecito de 12V irían , pero no para un solenoide de 110V.

¿ Y la red Snubber ?


----------



## aresk0re (Abr 23, 2015)

De hecho la solenoide es de una electroválvula de 24 volts, la resistencia no será de 1K será de 500 Ohms debido a que necesito un tiempo de respuesta alto, entre mayor la resistencia menor el tiempo de respuesta pero el pico de voltaje será mayor, según los cálculos usando la resistencia de 500 se generara un pico de unos 444 volts, si uso diodos mur 160 soportan 600 volts y 1 amper, creo yo que es el adecuado, en cuanto a la resistencia en serie con el diodo es recomendable usar una cerámica con 444 joules máximos en pico?, o que resistencia es recomendable para soportar esa clase de picos, el pico será aproximadamente por 5ms y acerca del SSR con los diodos que coloco aun es necesario la red snubber?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 23, 2015)

Claro , pero hay que sacarte los datos con cucharita !  Que es, un proyecto secreto ? 

Yo ya te dije lo que pondría , simplemente porque un pico inverso podría fusilarte el relé y no tiene vuelta ni arreglo . . .  relé nuevo.

Saludos !


----------

